# outlets in ceiling



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

You can put the outlet above the tile, but you can not use it.
The best option is to cut the outlet into the tile, and plug in the projector.
I doubt that you can hardwire the projector.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jbfan said:


> You can put the outlet above the tile, but you can not use it.
> The best option is to cut the outlet into the tile, and plug in the projector.
> I doubt that you can hardwire the projector.


What Jb said! :thumbsup: 

There is a general prohibition against flexible cords above dropped ceilings, and the projector would have to be pretty darned special to hardwire it. Mark me down for a second vote to just put a receptacle in the ceiling tile, with the proper t-bar hanger hardware, so that you can just plug your overhead projector in there. 

An overhead projector salesman probably isn't the best guy to take NEC advice from. :laughing:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Another vote for what JB said, Other than not being rated for use above the suspended ceiling, 400.8(2) prohibits running the cord through a hole in a suspended ceiling.:no:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I also agree with what the others have already said.

It is OK to install a receptacle above the ceiling tile but you just can't plug a cord into it.:no: 

Chris


----------

